# Pictures of mystery jars pattern



## Lostnjars (Sep 27, 2015)

Trying to upload pictures agIn


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 27, 2015)

Try this. http://www.antique-bottle...st-images-m651559.aspx


----------



## deenodean (Sep 28, 2015)

email your pictures to me , deenodean@hotmail.com and I will post them for you.


----------



## deenodean (Sep 28, 2015)

email your pictures to me , deenodean@hotmail.com and I will post them for you.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 29, 2015)

You need to either reduce the resolution of your photos or crop them.  If you can't reduce the resolution and they're still too big after you crop them, stand back a couple of steps, take your photo again, and then crop it.


----------

